# Bits for power carving



## gman2431 (Feb 7, 2018)

So I just bought a flex shaft and am now looking at bits .

For just starting out, what would you all recommend?

I'm sure some carbide burrs of some sort are in order but also see all these other products .

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 8, 2018)

Wish I had an answer for you but I am still in the " oh my God there are a lot of choices" stage and I really need to decide what type of carving I am going to do the most of so I get the right stuff.
Sorry I can't be of any help
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 8, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Wish I had an answer for you but I am still in the " oh my God there are a lot of choices" stage and I really need to decide what type of carving I am going to do the most of so I get the right stuff.
> Sorry I can't be of any help
> Dave



Ive got some ideas but sometimes my ideas turn into expensive mistakes... Lol!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 8, 2018)

I picked up a nice little 8 piece set of carbides on Amazon cheap awhile back. I'll try and remember to look them up for you this evening and get a link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks rock .They good size bits or more for detailing work? I'm looking to do more removal and so forth than small intricate stuff but if they are cheap I will add them to the arsenal . Thinking of ordering 2 kutzall and 2 saburr also to get rolling since everything I'm reading points their direction but they arw pricy buggers .


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dremel sized assortment pack 1/8" shaft as best I recall. Bought that one and a set for the die grinder.. There's a little of everything, round ones, pointy ones, bigger ones would move a good amount of material, little ones for detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Die Grinder Bits 1/8" Shaft - I believe I have the first set on the page Cody, original page I purchased from says they're no longer available but these are same price I paid, look to be same set. 

Die Grinder Bits 1/4" Shaft - First set on the page is the one I purchased. Again, no longer available on original page. These weren't quite as cheap!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2018)

I only have a couple of these, but plan to get more in the future. Really like the way they work. http://www.saburrtooth.com pricey, but they last a long time if they are not abused..... I have some similar to what Rocky has, they leave a nice finish but cut kinda slow, which can be a good thing if you're doing delicate work....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Feb 18, 2018)

I don’t use a flex shaft much but I use fluted carbides and saburr bits when I do. Most of my carving is with electric micro-motors( Ram Power) . I use a lot of carbides, diamonds and green stones. Round carbides from 1/4 all the way to #8, round diamonds from 2 to 8. Large and small diamond footballs. Inverted carbide cones. Pointed and round green stones. Most of these are 1/16 FG bits I order from GraphicTransfer.net. Small mom&pop with great customer service.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks guys!! I got it mounted to wall and ready to go this weekend. Had some cheap bits for my old dremel in a combo pack and tried it out. I am looking forward to getting some good bits and really testing it out on some turning! Hopefully sooner than later I'll have something to show y'all!


----------



## jasonb (Feb 18, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> I don’t use a flex shaft much but I use fluted carbides and saburr bits when I do. Most of my carving is with electric micro-motors( Ram Power) . I use a lot of carbides, diamonds and green stones. Round carbides from 1/4 all the way to #8, round diamonds from 2 to 8. Large and small diamond footballs. Inverted carbide cones. Pointed and round green stones. Most of these are 1/16 FG bits I order from GraphicTransfer.net. Small mom&pop with great customer service.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

